# Kindle technical support group!



## biarritz (Sep 15, 2012)

I have been all around for about a week trying to find out why I was not able to live stream on the Kindle Fire HD7! I have been a real pain in the neck even to the Amazon customer support people. Yesterday finally a got an answer. You have the browser it comes with "Silk" and it does not allow flashplayer. I asked "can I download another browser?" the answer was NO. Ok my fault for not asking before buying so I will deal with it and be happy.
But! my question would be to anyone who knows about this subject PLEASE! what is the cost for Amazon to put a browser that supports Flash so that some of us can see and listen to some TV channels from Spain and France? would that make the tablet more expensive? heavier? what is the real problem with that 
I would love an answer from someone that worked in putting together that table... wishful thinking?? it is probably too much to ask. So can someone answer this question?
Thanks! thanks! thanks!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't blame the folks at Amazon, Adobe is the one who killed Flash for mobile devices: http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/09/adobe-confirms-flash-player-is-dead-for-mobile-devices/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And, you can load alternate browsers, you just won't find them at Amazon. Firefox, for example, is available on 1Mobile.


Sent from my Kindle Fire HD


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I downloaded Firefox and Dolphin browsers to my KFHD.  I haven't gotten a flash player yet though. 

I am still new to this, but you need to enable 3rd party apps by going in the settings.  You should get ES File Explorer in the Amazon Apps store (which they added just a few days ago).  Then you can see your downloads in the ES File Explorer Downloads folder and launch any apps you added from outside.

I emailed an app that I downloaded on my laptop to my email address that is on my Kindle HD (do not email to your kindle's email address -- that is only for documents).  From my email, I downloaded the attachment.  It went into the downloads file, which I found with ES File Explorer.

Can someone tell me whether Adobe flash player is the only flash, and if not, could you recommend a flash player for me to add to my KFHD?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't tried any of them, but going to the App Store from my Kindle Fire and searching for "flash" shows "flash player for kindle fire" as one of the suggestions.

When I select it, it brings up multiple suggestions. Since most of them are free, I would suggest trying them one at a time until you find one that works for you.


----------

